# Are You Ashamed of Where You Live?



## dsquire (Aug 2, 2010)

*This message is addressed to over half of the members of HMEM*.

RANT ON

Why do people insist on not putting their general location in their profile? Then they ask a question which requires people to know what part of the universe they live in to get a meaningful answer.

I dare everyone that reads this post to leave a reply indicating that you read it and if you don't have your location in your profile, that your next stop is going to be to change your profile to include your location.

Let's make it easier for everybody and put a city and country in our profile please.

RANT OFF

Thank you

Cheers 

Don                                            4137


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't let it bother you dsquire. Just do what i do. If the situation pops up again, ignore and move on. If they don't want to reveal a location, that's there choice. If it keeps others from helping them, it's there loss.

I also don't feel that anybody should feel pressured into doing something they are not comfortable doing. Live and let live.


----------



## 78ths (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe some are shy  : and others are under cover 8)

cheers Ferd


----------



## black85vette (Aug 2, 2010)

I am thinking we have a lot of members in the witness protection program and their location is secret. 

The downside to posting your location is that Zeeprogrammer finds out where you live. I have visions of a guy in a Tutu showing up at my front door. That's scary!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 3, 2010)

Dad blast it. I was wondering why I hadn't gotten the bill yet. Time to sweeten the deal and offer some incentive...

Let's see..I got some old dentures, some readers...wait...all I got to do is remind them you're in Oklahoma.

See ya Rick. It's been nice.

They'd show up in a tutu if I asked them...but they don't know what it is. (And I don't dare explain it to them.) :big:


----------



## seagar (Aug 3, 2010)

Any of you people on here are welcome to show up at my place (even you ZEE),I have nothing to hide and the coffee is always on.

Regards ,
Ian( seagar)
Coffs Harbour N.S.W.
Australia.

All wEc1


----------



## tel (Aug 3, 2010)

More of less what I was going to say Ian, dunno 'bout that Zee tho' - that could lower the tone a bit.

And yes, these 'mystery men' annoy me a bit as well.


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 3, 2010)

Getting back to the original post, as for me it is a rather serious matter, and not something to be made light of.

Don't worry about it Don, I have asked the same question a few times before.

All I do now, if it doesn't have at least have the country, I don't give regional links. As has been said before, their loss.

To me it is only common courtesy to show at least the country.

But it seems like that even manners are disappearing off the site, when you give a good and proper answer to a question, it doesn't even get acknowledged.
Someone only very recently did that to me, and they didn't realise that by blanking my posting, they have lost out a lot in both financial and help terms. They won't get a second chance.

So please gents, one last plea, courtesy and manners.

Bogs


----------



## Maryak (Aug 3, 2010)

To me the worries of revealing personal information is very genuine for people who have experienced such things as identity theft. Then again if you were genuinely concerned about such things why would you be a member of an interactive forum such as this ???


----------



## mklotz (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, it's very annoying. I never respond to such posts.

The identity theft paranoia is an absurdly weak argument. We're not asking for your house address or your mother's maiden name. If you live in a small town and are worried, just give the name of the nearest large city.

Be sure to give the name of the state/province/country/etc. as well. Telling us you live in London is ambiguous. Canada has a London and there are several in the USA. I've even heard that there is one in the UK.


----------



## Lakc (Aug 3, 2010)

I would not be so fast in assuming people are hiding where they live. There *is* a place to fill out your location in the profile, but it *does not* show up in your posts. You need to have the savvy to add your location in the "Personal text" field under the "picture" part of your profile, something the regulars may have long forgotten they have done. I am fairly web savvy, and it took me quite a while to figure that out on my own. 
 I suspect there may be a flag in the forum administration software that would actually display your location, but it is not turned on. Its only natural to fill out your location, and then wonder why it is not displayed like so many of the regulars. ???
 As to being actually ashamed of where I live, well, sometimes I am. But on this board, having cheap machines tools, 7 major tooling suppliers, uncountable small and large raw material suppliers, platers, anodizers, numerous retired professional tool and die makers, mouldmakers, pattern makers, and enough small tool makers on every corner that building a quorn would be a waste.... Well around here I feel like a king sometimes.  I do sympathize with my brethren whom cannot walk down the street and borrow a cup of Vactra from the neighbors.


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 3, 2010)

its not as if im ashamed of where i live its just a bit rough apparently its the second biggest council estate in the uk but i have changed my profile to give a little more accuracy to my location just not the street name and number just to show i aint hiding just dont want the tax man finding me haa haa :big:


----------



## oldben (Aug 3, 2010)

how do you put your location on ??? allowing that I'm not all that computer savvy


----------



## mklotz (Aug 3, 2010)

> I would not be so fast in assuming people are hiding where they live. There is a place to fill out your location in the profile, but it does not show up in your posts. You need to have the savvy to add your location in the "Personal text" field under the "picture" part of your profile, something the regulars may have long forgotten they have done. I am fairly web savvy, and it took me quite a while to figure that out on my own.



When I'm looking for a location I go to the individual's profile (click on screen name or "little person" icon on left of post). I don't depend on his having put it under his avatar. If he's entered a location it will show in his profile; its absence there means he never entered anything. All too often it's blank indicating that he never entered anything.


Oldben,

Here's how to have it show up under your avatar.

On a post you've made, click on your screen name to bring up your profile.

On the left of the screen look for "Modify Profile"

Go down to "Forum Profile Information" and click on it.

Find where it says "Personal Text". Fill in your location. Brevity is a virtue.

Also, from this page you can add an avatar photo and set up a signature block if you wish.

When you've made all the changes you wish on the page, go to the bottom of the page and press the button marked "Change Profile".


----------



## boatmadman (Aug 3, 2010)

Didnt know how to put it there, thanks Marv for the tips, done now.

Ian


----------



## dsquire (Aug 3, 2010)

Marv

Thanks for posting the info on changing your profile. I was writing an article up off line on the same thing and I see that you have beat me to it with a better article and shorter. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## larry1 (Aug 3, 2010)

mARV, tHANKS FOR THE KNOW HOW. I'm tring to now.  larry


----------



## Groomengineering (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the write up Marv, I'm sure it'll help.

And yes Don, I am. ;D

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## John S (Aug 3, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Yes, it's very annoying. I never respond to such posts.
> 
> Telling us you live in London is ambiguous. Canada has a London and there are several in the USA. I've even heard that there is one in the UK.



Unfounded rumour Marv, been the length and breath of the country and never found it yet [ or could that be never WANT to find it ?? ]

John S.


----------



## dsquire (Aug 3, 2010)

*black85vette*

_I am thinking we have a lot of members in the witness protection program and their location is secret._ 

If that is the case then they have just blown their cover as their IP # is traceable by anyone that really wants to find them.

*Zee*

_Dad blast it. I was wondering why I hadn't gotten the bill yet. Time to sweeten the deal and offer some incentive..._

Bills in the mail. I know, your going to tell me that the cheque is in the mail. Won't work, want cash.

*Ian 
Tel*

Thanks for the invite. If it wasn't so far I would be there in a flash. Of all the places I would like to go and visit Auz is at the top of the list and always has been. Thanks guys.

*Bogs*

_To me it is only common courtesy to show at least the country._

Thanks for your support John. While I can't change the world at least a few have already added their locations to their posts and more have asked how to do it so I see it as a move in the right direction.

*Maryak*

_To me the worries of revealing personal information is very genuine for people who have experienced such things as identity theft. Then again if you were genuinely concerned about such things why would you be a member of an interactive forum such as this._

I agree on the personal information bit but hiding the country that you live in is a bit much. Makes one wonder what else they are hiding!

*Marv*

_The identity theft paranoia is an absurdly weak argument. We're not asking for your house address or your mother's maiden name. If you live in a small town and are worried, just give the name of the nearest large city._

I couldn't have said it better myself. Thanks Marv

*Jeff*

_ I would not be so fast in assuming people are hiding where they live. There is a place to fill out your location in the profile, but it does not show up in your posts. You need to have the savvy to add your location in the "Personal text" field under the "picture" part of your profile, something the regulars may have long forgotten they have done. I am fairly web savvy, and it took me quite a while to figure that out on my own._

Thanks for pointing that out to me. Marv has made a post that explains how to put this information into your profile so that it shows up in your posts.

_Well around here I feel like a king sometimes.  I do sympathize with my brethren whom cannot walk down the street and borrow a cup of Vactra from the neighbors._

I guess that is one of the good reasons for living in Detroit.

*johnthomp*

_its not as if im ashamed of where i live its just a bit rough apparently its the second biggest council estate in the uk but i have changed my profile to give a little more accuracy to my location just not the street name and number just to show i aint hiding just dont want the tax man finding me haa haa big laugh
_
You need to edit your profile and add your location either under "my first engine" or "dont look at what something is look at what it can be" then click on "save changes". I'm sure the tax man has better things to do than scan these forums looking for tax dodgers addresses.

*oldben*

_how do you put your location on Huh? allowing that I'm not all that computer savvy _

Just read post # 13 by Marv and that will show you how to do it and thanks for asking and replyng.

*boatmadman*

Didnt know how to put it there, thanks Marv for the tips, done now.

Thanks boatmadman for replying and making the changes.

*larry*

_mARV, tHANKS FOR THE KNOW HOW. I'm tring to now_.

Thanks for adding your location to your profile and thank you Marve for the helping hand.

*Jeff*

_Thanks for the write up Marv, I'm sure it'll help.
And yes Don, I am._

Thanks Jeff for adding your location in your profile.

      -------------------------------------

Thanks to all who have responded and an even greater thanks to those who have made changes to their profile so their location now shows. If anyone is srill having trouble getting their profile changed just ask back here with a message or PM a moderator and I am sure someone will be able to help you. 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 3, 2010)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Unfounded rumour Marv, been the length and breath of the country and never found it yet [ or could that be never WANT to find it ?? ]
> 
> John S.


 i used to deliver windows in london and the only time that dirty old town looked good to me waas in the rear view mirror of the van


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 3, 2010)

johnthomp  said:
			
		

> i used to deliver windows in london and the only time that dirty old town looked good to me waas in the rear view mirror of the van



OUCH!!


----------



## fcheslop (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Marv wondered how to insert address.
Hi Johnthomp, went to London once .Once to often


----------



## Royal Viking (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I have to appologize for not posting my location.  :-[ When I first signed up I was so anxious to post that I didn't continue to add to my profile. I was sure I had at least added my address. It's there now.  ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine says mid Michigan and that should be close enough. What really gets me is when a question is asked and the posters location is not needed to answer the question, someone.....will respond with "please tell us where you are so we can answer appropriately".
I don't remember if I have seen that in this forum or not but it ticks me off when I see one of those responses. Maybe it's done to self inflate a post count....

With that being said I do acknowledge there are times the location is necessary.


----------



## itowbig (Aug 4, 2010)

shhhh   i dont want the government to find me. they are hunting for my shop tools. cant reveal that im addicted to metal else they lock me up in the rubber room. it took me a long time to tunnel out there was a lot of rubber.
i dont like the rubber room  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Aug 4, 2010)

This is a funny thread. ;D

I'm kinda on the fence with this issue....
I always put my location on forums, but I don't have a huge problem with people who don't do so.

But at the same time I *do* have a problem when people *don't* put up their location and ask a _"where can I buy...." _ question.

It has also happened that people have suggested that I buy something from [_insert non-Australian hardware store here_] when my location is clearly stated next to my avatar.
I don't know if that's because they don't take the time to check where I'm from or what.


It also depends on which type of forum it is.
I spend a lot of time on forums for radio controlled cars, and 99.9% of people there are nice and friendly (much like here) and everyone tries to help eachother out with their questions and problems.
I guess we're all sharing the same interest, and also these forums seem to be moderated a lot better than some others, like for example a movie forum I post at.

Of course, with a topic like movies, almost every discussion ends up with people making remarks about eachother's intelligence and quite often sexual preference, based on their opinion of the movie being discussed.

Could also have something to do with the average age of the users, compared to forums like this one.


Have I ranted on enough yet?
 :big:


----------



## dsquire (Aug 4, 2010)

Dirty_Vinylpusher


_Have I ranted on enough yet?_

Keep on ranting, there is still more room at the bottom of the page. :big: :big:

Cheers  

Don


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 4, 2010)

I believe I have my location posted, but maybe some of those folks that don't post their location have such a nice thing that they don't want to share...


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 4, 2010)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> shhhh  i dont want the government to find me. they are hunting for my shop tools. cant reveal that im addicted to metal else they lock me up in the rubber room. it took me a long time to tunnel out there was a lot of rubber.
> i dont like the rubber room hahahahahahaha


  if health and safety saw my shop they'd probably send the men in white coats out to take me away and true it is hard work getting through the rubber walls especialy when wearing a straight jacket but not impossible last time i used the buckles on the jacket cuffs to unscrew the metal drain grate off the floor then get out through the service tunnels under the hospital replaceing the grate behind me 
  heeee heeee im still out Rof}


----------



## Speedy (Aug 4, 2010)

I always put where I am located on all forums.
just checked here, its their but I cant see it when I post. what did I do wrong?
my profile says it is that alright.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 4, 2010)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> I always put where I am located on all forums.
> just checked here, its their but I cant see it when I post. what did I do wrong?
> my profile says it is that alright.



Reply #13 describes how it is done


----------



## Brass_Machine (Aug 4, 2010)

To help with this situation on my board, I added a package that the user pics their country when registering... after that, automatically a country flag will be flown under your avatar...

Maybe the admins would do that here?

Eric


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Aug 4, 2010)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> the user pics their country when registering... after that, automatically a country flag will be flown under your avatar...



That's a good idea.


----------



## John S (Aug 5, 2010)

When registering for a forum some information like user name, email etc is mandatory.

Why not make the sign up form have the location the same.

We run a free advert site for model engineers. On this site we make it compulsory that the first part of the post code is entered. It's enough to give a rough area without giving anything away, in fact it will not accept a full post code.

This was done so a reader could see at a glance whether what he was buying would be viable to collect depending on location / distance.

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk

I know some people won't answer questions from people wanting help that do not put their location, you can often guess where they are though and if it's an American post I take great delight at posting a link to something in a different country 

John S.


----------



## chillybilly (Aug 5, 2010)

oh john ,you are a monkey


----------



## dsquire (Aug 5, 2010)

*stevehuckss39*



> Don't let it bother you dsquire. Just do what i do. If the situation pops up again, ignore and move on. If they don't want to reveal a location, that's there choice. If it keeps others from helping them, it's there loss.
> 
> I also don't feel that anybody should feel pressured into doing something they are not comfortable doing. Live and let live.



I'll be the first to agree with you Steve *IF* there is a valid reason. Just don't use *because* as a reason.

*78ths*



> Maybe some are shy  : and others are under cover 8)



If they are under cover then why are they posting on an international forum?

*John Stevenson*



> Unfounded rumour Marv, been the length and breath of the country and never found it yet [ or could that be never WANT to find it ?? ]



John, is not finding London similar to not finding that 50 pence piece? Did you really have to do all that work to try and find it?

*johnthomp*



> i used to deliver windows in london and the only time that dirty old town looked good to me waas in the rear view mirror of the van



Your supposed to watch where you are going, not where you've been.

*stevehuckss39*



> OUCH!!



It will be if he doesn't watch where he is going.

*fcheslop*



> Thanks Marv wondered how to insert address.
> Hi Johnthomp, went to London once .Once to often



Thanks fcheslop for putting your location in your profile.

*Royal Viking*



> I have to appologize for not posting my location.  :-[ When I first signed up I was so anxious to post that I didn't continue to add to my profile. I was sure I had at least added my address. It's there now.  ;D



Thanks Royal Viking for putting your location in your profile.

*deere_x475guy*



> Mine says mid Michigan and that should be close enough. What really gets me is when a question is asked and the posters location is not needed to answer the question, someone.....will respond with "please tell us where you are so we can answer appropriately".
> 
> I don't remember if I have seen that in this forum or not but it ticks me off when I see one of those responses. Maybe it's done to self inflate a post count....
> 
> With that being said I do acknowledge there are times the location is necessary.



Your location is fine. I say better to have it there and not need it than not have it there and have people always asking or wondering where you are from.

*itowbig*



> shhhh   i dont want the government to find me. they are hunting for my shop tools. cant reveal that im addicted to metal else they lock me up in the rubber room. it took me a long time to tunnel out there was a lot of rubber.
> i dont like the rubber room  hahahahahahaha



If the government wants to find you bad enough then they will no mater weather you do or do not show your location in your profile. It is just like a locked door, it only keeps honest people out.
*
Dirty_Vinylpus*



> I'm kinda on the fence with this issue....



Watch it, it's an electric fence and I'm about to turn it on. haha



> I always put my location on forums, but I don't have a huge problem with people who don't do so.
> 
> But at the same time I do have a problem when people don't put up their location and ask a "where can I buy...." question.
> 
> It has also happened that people have suggested that I buy something from [insert non-Australian hardware store here] when my location is clearly stated next to my avatar. I don't know if that's because they don't take the time to check where I'm from or what.



Sometimes people only read part of what is available before making a decision (I've did it) and go on to make a fool of themselves.

*kf2qd*



> I believe I have my location posted, but maybe some of those folks that don't post their location have such a nice thing that they don't want to share...



But how are we going to share ours with them if we don't know where to take it or send it?

*johnthomp*



> if health and safety saw my shop they'd probably send the men in white coats out to take me away and true it is hard work getting through the rubber walls especialy when wearing a straight jacket but not impossible last time i used the buckles on the jacket cuffs to unscrew the metal drain grate off the floor then get out through the service tunnels under the hospital replaceing the grate behind me
> heeee heeee im still out Rof}



I thought I heard a bulletin on the radio that they were looking for someone. Maybe it was you?

*Speedy*



> I always put where I am located on all forums.
> just checked here, its their but I cant see it when I post. what did I do wrong?
> my profile says it is that alright.



Michael
Put your location under "*Signature*" or "*Picture/Text*" on your profile page and it will show up on every post you make.

*stevehuckss39*



> Reply #13 describes how it is done



Thanks Steve

*Brass_Machine*



> To help with this situation on my board, I added a package that the user pics their country when registering... after that, automatically a country flag will be flown under your avatar...
> 
> Maybe the admins would do that here?



That is certainly a great idea that maybe the administration can pick up on as I am sure that they are reading this thread as well.

*John Stevenson*



> When registering for a forum some information like user name, email etc is mandatory.
> 
> Why not make the sign up form have the location the same.



I think that would be an excellent idea, just make it part of the required registration.



> We run a free advert site for model engineers. On this site we make it compulsory that the first part of the post code is entered. It's enough to give a rough area without giving anything away, in fact it will not accept a full post code.
> 
> This was done so a reader could see at a glance whether what he was buying would be viable to collect depending on location / distance.
> 
> ...



I generally feel that if I am asking for help with locating a part for my machines that I should make it as easy as possible for someone to help. Give them all the information and part numbers that i can and where I am located. I shouldn't make them jump through hoops just to try and help me.

*chillybilly*



> oh john ,you are a monkey



I've saved the best for last chillybilly but now I am all out of cute things to say. Sorry


To all who have replied, thank you. I never anticipated the responce that I have received. At this point there are 33 replies and 965 reads. I don't know how many users have changed their profile to include their location but I know that there have been quitr a few. For the most part I think most were in agreement with showing their location and I never received any hate mail to date so I guess I didn't upset too many people.

To those few who haven't yet changed their profile to include their location now would be a good time to do it while it is fresh in your mind. Besides that, when I get the millions and millions of $$$$$$$ from all these emails I get wanting me to help them get the money out of the country. I will have so much that I won't know what to do with it so might share it with all the members here if I can find them without begging.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Aug 5, 2010)

> Watch it, it's an electric fence and I'm about to turn it on. haha



Where I grew up we had a small paddock on our property, and mum and dad used to let our neighbor put a couple of young cows on it every summer.


Mum reckons that when I was about 2 or 3 I used to stand there and hold on to the electric fence with one hand and pat our Great Dane with the other.
He didn't seem to mind until one day when I touched him on his wet nose and zapped him.

After that he never came near me when I was at the fence.






> Dirty_Vinylpus


Is that the stuff that leaks from your old records?
Vinyl pus......


----------



## oldben (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks Marv sorry for the delay in thanking you I should check replies to my posts more often
Ben


----------



## kevino (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Marv for posting how to do this. In answer to the original question, My politics don't match the majority of Western Washington, So my answer is maybe, probably, ok, yes.


----------



## Spinnetti (Jan 12, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> *This message is addressed to over half of the members of HMEM*.
> 
> RANT ON
> 
> ...



Identity theft? I've been nailed TWICE. effing thieves. The less they know about you the better. That said, I'm near Cinci OH. I work for a company that has a Biiig plant in your town


----------



## dsquire (Jan 12, 2011)

Spinnetti  said:
			
		

> Identity theft? I've been nailed TWICE. effing thieves. The less they know about you the better. That said, I'm near Cinci OH. I work for a company that has a Biiig plant in your town



Thanks for reading and replying to this post. The way that you describe your location is just fine with me. I do not want anyone to put down an exact location because of thieves and identity theft. If you would like to edit your profile and put "near Cinci OH" in it would give other members around the world and especially Canada and the US a better idea where you are.

Because I had my location in my post you were able to identify with me because the company that you work for has a big plant in Kitchener. That is just one example of how it can help if you know roughly where someone comes from. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


1922


----------



## Loose nut (Jan 17, 2011)

Many people have reasons why they don't put down there location. It may be that they are just a very private person or even paranoid of "bad " people finding them. Whatever the reason it is ther choice and we should respect that. 

Remember if you make assumptions on why some people don't do what you may think as right you are making an ass out of you not me.


----------



## agmachado (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I really see no problem in informing the city, state and country where I am right now.

I believe that maybe people do not realize that such information could facilitate answers for themselves.

It is not reasonable that such information will are sufficient to enable a criminal can to act against someone.

I also think that this post will make people reflect and update their profiles.

Best Regards,

Alexandre


----------



## ieezitin (Jan 17, 2011)

Guys.

I dont know what the fuss is about. There is no privacy here on the net just google my handle (ieezitin) and it will pull up pages of stuff I have posted on the web since I have owned this handle ( 1996 ).

Saying that with a little more diligence you can connect my handle to my real name, then after that you will get my address and phone number all of which I have not personally posted.

A friend of mine who works for a research lab for the university of Delaware plays with this subject, one night last summer we were having a cook out and this same subject came up so after a couple of beers I challenged him to find me so so, he told me he could find anyone and there financial history, within 3 minutes he had my bosses mortgage company ,insurance company and credit history all before my eyes, he then asked me if I wanted public records of him in civil court etc, thats when I told him to stop.

By virtue of the fact we use the net all information we post or view is public domain. Its as simple as that.                  If you wish to phone me just google it.  &#61514;


----------



## shred (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, but some people do try to keep a low profile, for whatever it helps. I'm pretty sure a country isn't too likely to be a problem, but if somebody doesn't want their boss or psycho ex or whoever accidentally running across them, then I'm ok with them only putting as little as they'd like.

I leave a pretty good-sized web footprint since I use the same handle all over the place, but I can see somebody register here with a new one and a gmail address and it would be tough to track them down without IP logs and other things that are harder to come by for the average Joe.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jan 18, 2011)

I've always used my real name and location on all the boards and even passed out my complete address to many if they said they were passing through Albuquerque for
a visit. I have always thought I can pretty well take care of myself.  
  ...lew...


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 19, 2011)

I asked a similar question on another forum and one member who posted his location as "somewhere in Europe" or some other such nonsense said it was because he was an ex policeman and valued his privacy. This was a red rag to a bull and I spent about an hour looking at some of the stuff this guy posted and found amongst other things a recent picture of him, the last three towns he lived in and a bit about his political views and some of the products he'd bought (and reviewed) so much for valuing his privacy ...

Vic.


----------



## bambuko (Jan 19, 2011)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> ... This was a red rag to a bull ...








There will always be people with different opinion - there is nothing you can do about it ;D
Life is too short ... use "ignore" button

Chris


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 19, 2011)

North Devon is nice Chris ... :big:

Vic.


----------



## bambuko (Jan 19, 2011)

I have no illusions about the footprint left behind me on the web ;D
If you were persistent enough, you could find my home address as well (just look up CAA's G-INFO)... and many other things.
I still try to be careful with some things (no need to make it too easy for them) so for example I wouldn't display my car registration - there has been too many cases of crooks using this for their nefarious purposes and it is very difficult to un-tangle when it happens to you.
And the final irony - when you find my home address - look it up on Google Street View and you will see me emerging from my garage :bow:
Chris


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree Chris, no harm in being a bit careful but what harm is there in displaying at least the country - sure makes things easier for those folks trying to help out if you need it. 

Vic.


----------



## bambuko (Jan 19, 2011)

Either this, or when asking a question make sure (ie use your brain) to specify a region/country for which you need you answer. Easy ;D and I have no issue with this - the only point I was trying to make, was that rather than go into Victor Meldrew tantrum on the subject, it is a lot easier to ignore folks who are not intelligent enough or too lazy (or both) to define this parameter for their inquiry 

Chris


----------



## DaveH (Jan 22, 2011)

Done this to see if my location comes up


----------



## kennyb (Jan 22, 2011)

I think you are right. It should be there. I had no idea that it wasn't there. Never thought about it because when I'm on line it doesn't tell me where I'm from. Just added city and state.
                                                          Ken


----------



## itowbig (Jan 23, 2011)

bambuko  said:
			
		

> There will always be people with different opinion - there is nothing you can do about it ;D
> Life is too short ... use "ignore" button
> 
> Chris



There's an ignore button? hahahaha


----------



## bambuko (Jan 23, 2011)

Pat J  said:
			
		

> Chris-
> That is a Classic "must save".
> Pat J



Yeah ;D , every time I feel like correcting somebody or disagreeing with them, I remind myself that they are perfectly entitled to their (differing) view, and I don't have to do anything about - let them be 

Glad you've enjoyed it.

Chris


----------



## dsquire (Oct 28, 2011)

To all who previously added locations to their profile, Thank You. To those who haven't please do, it would be appreciated by moderators and members alike. :bow:

Cheers 

Don                                             4137


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Don,

I am very sorry, I didn't realise that I had not got it on. Fixing now.

Andy (from Homersfield, near Harleston, UK, on the *Suffolk* side of the River Waveney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

PS. My profile has always had the location completed, I thought that it would be available to see.


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 29, 2011)

Just sorted mine out after reading Marv's instructions on page 1. Onya Marv couldn't be easier.
Added a picture of an underground escapeway ladder. Straight ladder 78 Degrees, location Flying Fox Mine.
Brock


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, we appreciate it! 

Vic.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 9, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but Google earth updated their satellite images in October
and the resolution is very good!

This is my place with the silver Jeep parked in the driveway.







The missing sidewalk block in on the neighbors property.
It can be a real gut buster when you're shoveling snow. :

Rick


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 10, 2011)

So tell me Rick, whats the Pizza like at Luigi's? ;D

Vic.


----------



## steamer (Dec 10, 2011)

I just looked up my place Rick, and the scale at 20 feet is exact. I can see the sealed cracks in the pavement in the street in front of my housw along with the sewer covers! 

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Dec 11, 2011)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> So tell me Rick, whats the Pizza like at Luigi's? ;D
> 
> Vic.



Never tried it.
I like Pizza Town.






Rick


----------

